# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Ecriture avec retour  la ligne dans .txt

## chris069

Bonjour,

je programme en VHDL, et je souhaiterais ecrire des donnes dans un fichier.txt, 
pour cela je fais comm suit :



```

```

Ca marche bien, le seul problemme c'est que ce m'ecrit mes valeurs a la suite les unes apres les autres, or j'aurais bien aim un retour a la ligne entre chaque valeur.

Quelqu'un serait comment faire?

merci de votre aide

----------


## chris069

Apres plus de 3h de recherche sur le web, je viens de m'apercevoir que je suis un ane  ::roll:: ,  c'est jsute que si je l'ouvre avec autre chose que bloc note mes valeur apparaisse bien en colonne  !

----------


## foufouta

Bonjour chris069 ,
Pourrez-vous me donner une ide comment pourrais-je crire et lire d'un fichier en utilisant le VHDL, et savez-vous si cette opration (lecture et l'criture d'un fichier) est elle possible avec un synthtiseur ou bien juste c'est avec un simulateur..

Merci d'avance

----------

